# How about Huffy bicycles.



## blackhawknj (Mar 25, 2019)

My mileage champion is a Huffy Bay Pointe-over 8,000 miles.  Brooks B-66 saddle. A little more maintenance than my others, not excessive IMHO. had to replace both  pedals, they seized up. At 4,000 miles, overhauled the bottom bracket-one of the bearing cages broke. At about 4800 I re-laced the hubs Into a nice pair of Sun rims, first outing, took five minutes off my ride. On my second rear wheel, the first-a Shimano 3.3.3. hub-broke, I note than Sheldon Brown and John Allen didn't speak too well of them, not meant for us heftier Made in the USA riders (I am a 200 pounder). If this one goes I will build a new wheel with a SA hub-in fact I already have an SA trigger on it, got tired of those cheap Shimano ones. And I expect to get another 8,000 miles out it.


----------



## dweenk (Mar 26, 2019)

I was not aware that a Sturmey trigger would shift a 3.3.3. I thought the cable pull ratio was different.


----------



## blackhawknj (Mar 26, 2019)

I have encountered no problems with shifting, it is an older late 1950s SA trigger. At Via Bicycle in Philadelphia I was told there is an adopter available.


----------

